# status post first stage urethroplasty



## EMS7775 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Coders,

I would like to kow what ICD-9 code are you all using for status post first stage urethroplasty for the male?  The patient is now back for the second stage of the penile urethroplasty. He initially had a urethrocutaneous fistula...any help is appreciated.

Thanks,

Ebony Ratcliffe, CPC


----------

